# Sandbridge Shark



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

_Haven't been online for awhile so I'm not sure if this has already been discussed._

8 footer caught at LIP on 6/30.

http://www.wavy.com/dpp/news/local_news/va_beach/shark-spotted-in-sandbridge


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm bad at shark ID so what kind is that.


----------



## Canon (Jun 26, 2012)

almost looks like a bull shark


----------



## phillykid (Mar 20, 2010)

Islander80 said:


> I'm bad at shark ID so what kind is that.


By the shape of the tail, I'm guessing Thresher shark.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

phillykid said:


> By the shape of the tail, I'm guessing Thresher shark.


Im not an expert but definetly not a thresher, threshers tails are usually as long as their body if not longer. My guess would be a bull by the head shape.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Islander80 said:


> I'm bad at shark ID so what kind is that.


A big one.

I saw a fin about that size while surfing last fall in that area between the first bar and shoreline. Cleared the water real fast.


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

Looks like a shark reel there, but im guessing he was "DRUM" fishing and just happen to have a 8 foot dusky eat his huge bait on the bottom?


----------



## Canon (Jun 26, 2012)

that tail is way too small to be a thresher shark. They have tails that are about the size of their body


----------



## Canon (Jun 26, 2012)

Cobia fishing..coulda been pin rigging


----------



## BLOWFISH (Jun 6, 2012)

yep....bull shark !!.....just curious but does anyone eat those??? i have had black tip and it wasnt too bad.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

The big ones you usually see this time of year are bulls and blacktips. Not a blacktip, so most likely a bull. Anybody up for a swim?


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Hah! Saw the WAVY news report and they said it was caught in a net.They saw a man releasing it in the net!


----------



## landingcrew (Jun 17, 2008)

its a dusky, i have seen other pics and the black tips on the pectoral fins gave it away also the nose is not blunt but pointed. she probably just finished pupping and needed to feed, i hope she swam away in good health, but i doubt it with her beached like that.....sad really along with the net that got ripped to shreds just sad.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

landingcrew said:


> its a dusky, i have seen other pics and the black tips on the pectoral fins gave it away also the nose is not blunt but pointed. she probably just finished pupping and needed to feed, i hope she swam away in good health, but i doubt it with her beached like that.....sad really along with the net that got ripped to shreds just sad.


Boo hoo! I would have ate her!


----------



## Surf_Pier_Guy (Jun 9, 2000)

That is a BULL SHARK...I watch Shark Week on the Discovery every year!


----------

